

Microsoft Now Selling Google-Bashing Merchandise, Just in Time for the Holidays - ftwinnovations
http://m.adage.com/article?articleSection=digital&articleSectionName=Digital&articleid=http%3A%2F%2Fadage.com%2Fdigital%2Farticle%3Farticle_id%3D245371

======
mikevm
I think Google needs to start their own campaign to counter Microsoft's
'Scroogled'. May I suggest 'Microfucked'?

------
a3n
Used to be Ford and Chevy drivers bashed each other.

Now it's software.

Same thing, different decade.

------
joshfraser
What a poorly fitting shirt for the ladies.

